# Solicitors who specialise in defending against Social Welfare



## Liam Dublin (3 Apr 2013)

Hi, Im looking for a recommendation for a solicitor firm who have a  strong background in negotiating with the social welfare department. 

Any feedback would be great. 

Best Regards 

Liam


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Apr 2013)

What sort of negotiation? Seems like a very odd request. You have to go through the appeals process internally, not sure what benefit a solicitor would be for that, a lot of people on this site can give good free advice.


----------



## Bronte (3 Apr 2013)

I agree that this sounds like a very odd request. And it's not a good idea to inflame SW.  I don't recall one single case of somene taking on SW with a solicitor.  The rules are complex but don't need a solicitor I would have thought to fight them.  You just have to go though all their procedures etc.


----------



## Guns N Roses (3 Apr 2013)

You are allowed to bring a solicitor with you to a Social Welfare Appeal Meeting if you so wish. I had to organise one for an elderly relative of mine. We used an ordinary solicitor which cost us about €200. 

Social Welfare Officals were not bothered at all. In the end we didn't need the solicitor as the Appeal Officer upheld our appeal.

It was comforting to know we had the solicitor as backup as you only get one chance at an appeal.


----------



## ClaireM (3 Apr 2013)

Some Citizens Information and MABS offices will help people with SW appeals including doing letters and attending hearings with them.


----------



## Time (3 Apr 2013)

You are entitled to use whatever legal representation you see fit. You could have a senior counsel fight your corner if you wish but you pay their costs. 

Also you are under no obligation to avail of their internal reviews before appealing.


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Apr 2013)

I think you will find it very difficult to source a solicitor who will take on a SW problem. It is generally not their area of expertise. (No offence to the wonderful solicitors on this forum who give us all the benefit of their expertise)

As there is a right to review, appeal and Freedom of Information it is usually not necessary to engage a solicitor.


----------



## Time (3 Apr 2013)

There can be times when a solicitor can be very usual in dealing with certain officials of SW.

I have used one in the past and it was certainly well worth it.



> As there is a right to review, appeal and Freedom of Information it is usually not necessary to engage a solicitor.


There are times when a solicitor will need to go outside this system to get prompt justice where unlawful decisions have been made.


----------



## browtal (4 Apr 2013)

I have considerable experience in the area regarding problems with social welfare benefits .
The appeals procedure is very sympathetic and in most instances will find in your favor. 
There is no advantage in having a solicitor, somebody who understands the system would be more valuable. 
Browtal


----------

